# Honda FG110A Tiller Problem



## labans (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi
My FG110 A Honda mini-tiller has a problem that I need help diagnosing.
Every time I start tilling it runs great at full throttle for 8-10 minutes. Then, with the throttle wide open, it begins to slow down. I have to let up on the throttle to keep it running, "goosing" it, and even with that it won't go back to full speed. If I let go the throttle, it dies. But starts right up immediately, first pull, every time. 
Here is what I have replaced:
Carburettor
Air Filter,
All fuel lines and tank filter
Sparking plug
Coil
Gasoline (running non-ethanol gas)
Cleaned muffler to assure no blockage
Checked valve clearance (for fun)

I cannot think what else there is on this tiny unit, but to have it quit after 8 minutes is just horrible. I have a huge garden with a lot of clay so I have to run the thing wide open most of the time. This problem did not occur until after I had about 80 hours on it.
Any ideas will be greatly appreciated!
Best,
labans


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

• Be sure the fuel cap is venting correctly; a lack of venting will stop fuel flow (after a few minutes).

• Check the clutch assembly; if it gets overheated/warped/damaged, it could be dragging and trying to seize.

• How many hours on the tiller? Due to the operating environment, there is heavy amounts of dust/dirt, which _if_ allowed to get past a failed or damaged air filter, can cause rapid engine wear and poor performance. Best to confirm condition of engine internal parts with a compression check.


----------



## labans (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi Robert:
Well you 'nailed' it. Took off the fuel cap and it ran normally for 15 minutes wide open and again for 20 minutes wide open. Checked the cap and the vent was closed tight so no air coming in. Drilled a 3/32" hole through the middle of the cap and Voila! problem fixed.
Now that it runs normally I would like to fine tune it to run at max rpm. Otherwise the clutch looks real good and the air filter is new and the compression is good.
Thank you so very much,
Best,
Labans


----------

